# ice vehicle



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I may know the answer to this, but want your input, I have always walked out on the ice, and am thinking of getting a machine, don't want a sno-mobile, so that leaves the quad type machines. My wife of all people said Menards are selling this buggy type thing, but I think it has 2 wheel drive. ( chains), do any of you guys use a 2 wheel deive unit? Home Depot have one clled a bulldog, kind of a cross between a golf cart, and pick uup, again 2 wheel dr. but $918 off, makes it $3300.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As a casual observer I did some research via Google. It's made by American Sportworks, they're claim to fame is they're "American Made" but after reading the reviews it appears the majority that commented they are less than pleased with their purchase, with Menards and with so called american made. :sad:


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

For $3300 you can get a nice used 4x4 quad. I'd do that if that's your budget. I don't think four wheel drive is optional for an atv in the winter. I have a 4x4 quad with chains on, and can still have trouble with enough snow/slush. If you're really after a side by side, then you really have to have a 4x4. Those 2x4's are for yardwork or riding the shoulders of roads, not for a sportsman to use like you would.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Having had both a 2 wheel drive and a 4x4 on the ice, don't throw away your money on a 2 wheel drive machine and having said that, if you just plan on ice fishing with the machine, you might want to re-consider your stance on snowmobiles....in deep snow or slush, they'll go where a 4x4 won't.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Another thing to consider is a side by side is much heavier than a quad, thus much harder to get out than a quad if stuck. A 2x2 quad with chains will get you out most of the time and they are much easier to man handle out than 4x4 quad. I personally use a sled. Get stuck with a quad a few times and the sleds make more and nore sense lol.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was wrong , it was Home Depot, but regardless, I think ,if I do make a purchase, I may be going for a quad. I would not even have considered a machine, cause I look at walking to my spot as my winter exercise ,but my wife brought it up, ( weird). and 3300 wasn't a budget, it is just my wife said she was surprised they were so cheap , ( window opened?)


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get a vehicle that you will get the most use out of. Quad, side by side, sled. Some quads can weigh as much as a decked out side by side and side of the newer side by side and in the 600-700 lb range maybe less


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Martian said:


> I was wrong , it was Home Depot, but regardless, I think ,if I do make a purchase, I may be going for a quad. I would not even have considered a machine, cause I look at walking to my spot as my winter exercise ,but my wife brought it up, ( weird). and 3300 wasn't a budget, it is just my wife said she was surprised they were so cheap , ( window opened?)[/
> 
> I would take that as the windows opened to get a new Yamaha Viking with tracks!!! With a side by side you can tell the Mrs. that you can both enjoy it, it's not just a toy for you&#128537;. Problem is, you can buy a heck of a nice pickup for the cost of a new UTV.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Get a used Argo or Maxx


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jabelism said:


> Get a used Argo or Maxx


I actually have a deal going with a guy with a quad Honda w/ snow plow that has been pole barn kept, ,so my walking to my ice spot may stop this year, I used to live in brownstown, Sibley and I-75 area


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Martian said:


> I was wrong , it was Home Depot, but regardless, I think ,if I do make a purchase, I may be going for a quad. I would not even have considered a machine, cause I look at walking to my spot as my winter exercise ,but my wife brought it up, ( weird). and 3300 wasn't a budget, it is just my wife said she was surprised they were so cheap , ( window opened?)



That's not just a window! That's a whole door!!


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Get yourself a cheap quad off craigslist. Side by side would be overkill IMO


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I live off Van Horn and telegraph area. I have a quad but love going in a buddies Argo


----------



## perchsnatcha (Jan 21, 2011)

^^^^^ me too!!!!!!


----------



## rlister (Jan 9, 2013)

Be prepared, buy one of each!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## agate man (Jan 25, 2014)

The most cost effective approach would be a 2 up snowmobile with studs. You could get a good used one for under 2500. I currently have the Polaris X2 4x4 quad with chains and it was nearly useless this past winter. I actually sold my snowmobile thinking the quad would be better. I was wrong. If you are serious about getting around in west/north west Michigan with snow/slush get the snowmobile and make sure it has studs. Made the mistake of not having studs on my first sled. It was a no go trying to haul my clam in the slush.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

If you get a 2 wheel drive and take it on the ice, you will never forgive yourself. I've buried 4x4s in slush/snow before. Better to spend a little more on 4.


----------

